# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  چگونه در همه دروس درصد عالی کسب کنیم?

## behzadi

چگونه عربی را در کنکور 100 بزنیم؟
 در مورد عربی ایده های من صد در صد تضمینی هستن اما تفاوت هایی با اونچه که بقیه می گن دارن.حالا من توضیح می دم .شما می تونین امتحان کنین اگر جواب نگرفتین روش رو عوض کنین.اگر می خواین یه رتبه ی عالی تو کنکور رو برای خودتون تضمین کنین نباید هیچ درسی رو دست کم بگیرین و کنار بذارین.پیشنهادم اینه که اگه زمان کافی دارین عربی رو از تابستان شروع کنین.اگه کلا عربیتون قوی هست که هیچی در غیر اینصورت پیشنهادم اینه اول عربی رو درس به درس بخونین اما نه مثل زمانی که برای امتحانای مدرسه می خوندین.کتاب رو باز کنین.درس اول عربی یک.اول متن درس.ترجمش رو کامل با خودتون مرور کنین.اگه کلمه ای رو بلد نیستین بنویسین.می تونین حتی ب استفاده از کتاب های الدلیل عربی مترادف ها و متضاد ها رو بخونین.معنی کلمه های تمرین ها و کارگاه های ترجمه و فی ضلال الدعا و.....رو هم بخونین.می تونین با استفاده از کتاب لقمه ی مهر و ماه تحلیل صرفی های مهم کلمه های اون درس رو بخونین و مواردی رو که بلد نبودین بنویسین.البته اگه عربیتون خوبه این کار ضرورتی نداره.گام بعدی اینه که شروع کنین به اکی کردن قواعد و صد در صد کردن عربی.می تونین کتاب به همین سادگی انتشارات گاج رو بگیرین که شامل متن های عربی به صورت سطح بندی شده هست و همین طورم کتاب تیک8 عربی گاج رو که برای مطمین شدن از لغات عربی هست و کتاب عربی سفید باز هم انتشارات گاج .اگر قواعد عربی رو از قبل تا حدودی بلد هستین موارد فوق رو بگیرین اما اگر تو قواعد ضعیف هستین به جای عربی سفید،عربی کامل انتشارات گاج یا عربی جامع انتشارات خیلی سبز رو بگیرین.خب حل روزانه یکی از متون عربی و استفاده از تیک 8 که چیزی حدود 30 دقیقه وقت می گیرن در دراز مدت تاثیر فوق العاده ای روی عربی شما دارن و به راحتی می تونین متون رو جواب بدین.حاشیه ی هر متن در کتاب به همین سادگی کلمه هایی نوشته شده می تونین اون ها رو تو دفتری جدا بنویسین و با مرور اونها حفظشون کنین هرچند اجباری نیست.اما در مورد قواعد :نیازی نیست خودتون رو خسته کنین دو راه دارین.اگر تو آزمون آزمایشی شرکت می کنین مطابق برنامه ی آزمونتون از روی کتاب خیلی سبز یا عربی سفید مباحث رو بخونین و تست بزنین و حتی اگر رسیدین هر دو هفته علاوه بر خوندن مبحث آزمون جدید مروری رو مبحث آزمون قبلی داشته باشین.اگه آزمون نمی دین هم کافیه به طور منظم روزی یک ساعت وقت بذارین و هر وقدار که تونستین رو قواعد کار کنین .مهم نیست ممکنه سرعت شما به قدری پایین باشه که حتی تا کنکور همه ی مباحث رو تموم نکنین .مهمه اینه که مباحثی رو که خوندین کامل و درست بخونین و مطمین باشین تستش رو می زنین.با هر کتابی که شروع کردین وقتی دوبار کل اون رو  زدین می تونین برین سراغ اون یکی کتاب.این دوتا کتاب بهترین کتابای حال حاضر بازار هستن.البته از زمانی که همه ی عربی رو تموم کردین می تونین تو زمان 20 دقیقه هر روز یه کنکور عربی بدین یه کتاب هست از نشر الگو(انرژی اتمی)که فقط کنکور های عربی رو داره می تونین از اون کمک بگیرین.البته دور دنیا در چهار ساعت عمومی گاج رو هم اگر بگیرین دیگه برای همه ی درسای عمومیتونهمطمین باشین عربی درس روتین و خوبیه و درصد 100 داشتن تو این درس خیلی سادس.

----------


## behzadi

چگونه در کنکور ادبیات را 100 بزنیم؟؟؟!!!
ادبیات اصولا درس بدقلقی است یعنی هرچه قدر خودمان را خفه کنیم و ادبیات بخوانیم باز دست طراح باز است که یک قر و فر جدیدی به سوال بدهد و جوری سوال را بپیچاند که ما نفهمیم از کجا خورده ایم و مغزمان گیرپاژ کند.البته سوالات لغت و معنی و املا و تاریخ ادبیات سیستم روتین تری دارند اما در سایر مباحث و خصوصا در مورد زبان فارسی طراح بدجوری دستش در اذیت کردن داوطلب باز است .بگذریم.به هر حال ادبیات هم سیستم خاصی دارد که با یادگیری آن سیستم اگر هم 100 نزنید 80 را می زنید.حالا این سیستم چیست؟اولا خیلی باب شده که مشاوران و مدرسان می کنند تو کله ی داوطلب که بی خیال کتاب درسی بشود و موضوعی بخواند و جلو برود اما شما بشنو و عمل نکن.حتما شنیدید که می گن کلمه های زبان انگلیسی رو تو جمله یاد بگیرین.این نکته قابل تعمیم به ادبیاتم هست.توصیه ی من اینه که در طول تابستان که زمان کافی دارین و حجم کاریتون سنگین نیست بیشتر زمان مطالعتون رو بین درس های ادبیات و زیست شناسی به عنوان مهم ترین دروس عمومی و اختصاصی تقسیم کنین.بین درس های عمومی شما ظرف مدت کمتر از یک ماه می تونین به درصد خوبی در دینی زبان یا عربی برسین اما در مورد ادبیات وضع فرق داره و این درس به زمان نیاز داره بنابراین تابستان زمان مناسبی برای شروع مطالعه ی ادبیاته.توصیه ی من اینه که در ابتدا تمام کتاب های درسیتون رو درس به درس بخونین البته با رویکردی جدید.در ابتدای هر درس تاریخ ادبیات ابتدای اون رو دقیق بخونین و نکاتی که در سال های قبل راجع به اون فرد خوندین رو یادداشت کنین.لازم نیست کل کتاب هارو ورق بزنین تا مطالب رو پیدا کنین.تو فهرست اول کتاب هم نگاه کنین می فهمین دیگه کجای کتاب از اون آدم ردپایی هست.همین جا و بعد نوشتن کامل همه ی مطالب ساده و سخت مربوط به تاریخ ادبیات اون فرد نکات مهم اون فرد رو برای خودتون تو ی دفترچه بنویسین .این نکات منحصر به فرد هستن و چیزهایی رو شامل می شن که شما ممکنه فراموش کنین.مثلا من به هیچ عنوان امکان نداره اسم کتاب ها یا لغب و شهرت خواجه عبدالله انصاری رو فراموش کنم پس در مورد اون مطلبی نمی نویسم اما شهریار برام دو نکته ی مهم داره.یکی این که مشهور ترین شاعر غزل سرای معاصر بوده ویکی این که کلیات اشعار این آقا پنج جلدیه.دیگه واسه خودم نمی نویسم همای رحمت ثمره ی عشق اون به علی (ع) بوده.دقت کنین که دیگه گذشت زمانی که اسم شاعر و کتاباش برای زدن تستا کافی بود.حالا باید بدونین کی عارف بوده کی نبوده.کدوم کتاب نثره .کدومش نظمه.درون مایه ی کتابا چیه و کی اهل کجا بوده.همین طور تخصص های هر کسی رو بدونین.مثلا ویکتور هوگو که سبکش رمانتیک بوده و......خوب تو مرحله ی بعدی خط به خط متن کتاب رو می خونین و معنی لغت ها رو تو کتاب درسیتون می نویسین.البته فقط لغاتی که بلد نیستین.حتما هم می دونین که بلد بودن یک لغت یعنی به خاطر داشتن تمام معانی اون حتی اگه 20 تا معنی داره.الان می تونین از هفت خوان لغت انتشارات خیلی سبز یا کتاب لقمه ی لغت و املای مهر و ماه کمک بگیرین.اما دقت کنین که اگه لغتی هست که شما معنیش رو نمی دونین اما تو این کتابا نیست حتما معنی اون رو پیدا کنین.آرایه های کتاب اهمیت چندانی ندارند.به جز در بحث ایهام و ایهام تناسب.استعاره .نماد و کنایه.در بحث ایهام و ایهام تناسب اکثرا همون لغت هایی که تو متن درس ها مشمول این آرایه ها می شن تو کنکور می آن.مثلا لغت های دماغ و بو و شور و پرده و چنگ و...پتانسیل ایهام و ایهام تناسب بودن رو دارن یعنی بالقوه اکی هستن.با خودن متن کتاب این هارو کشف می کنین بعد تو تست کنکور هرجا اسم ایهام یا ایهام تناسب اومد میگردین دنبال همینا .بعد باید ببینین که بالفعل هم هستن یا نه.چون گاهی با آوردن اضافه ها تو بیت شرایط به گونه ایه که معنای دوم قابل قبول نیست.مثلا وقتی میگه غذای شور خب مسلما نمی تونیم شور رو به معنی ساز موسیقی در نظر بگیریم بعدش همین جوری گذری یه نگاه به بیت میندازیم اگه یه لغتی بود که یه ربطی به موسیقی داشت می گیم ایهام تناسبه.اگه نه هم که می گیم اینجا لغت شور هیچی نیست و استعداد های بالقوش به فعلیت نرسیده!استعاره و نمادم که حالشون مشخصه.آقا مثلا دست چپ تو گلدسته ها و فلک جلال آل احمد نماد حذب تودس یا شب تو همه ی شعرای انقلابی نماد ظلم و فضای خفقان آلود اجتماعه.کنایه ها اغلب تو قالب سوالات لغت و معنی خود نمایی می کنن.البته گاهی طراح خلاقانه تر اون ها رو در قالب 4 تا جمله و بیت میاره بعد میگه کنایه ی کدام عبارت درست ذکر نشده.اینا خداییش سوالای آسونی هستن و از دست دادنشون حیفه.بعد از این که تا آخر درس رفتین یه بار دیگه کلمه ها رو مرور کنین و باز به صورت انحصاری برای خودتون لغت بنویسین.از بین لغت ها فقط اون هایی رو بنویسین که فراموش می کنین و از بین معنی های یه کلمه فقط اونایی رو بنویسین که تو ذهنتون نمی مونه.مثلا لغت مرهم لغت ساده ای هست.و به معنی دارویی نرم و شفابخشه که بر زخم می گذارند .و ضماد.از بین این دو معنی معنی اول هیچ وقت از ذهن من نمی ره اما ضماد رو ممکنه فراموش کنم.پس برای خودم تو دفترم می نویسم:مرهم :ضماد.بعد از این اگه زمان کافی دارین یه بار دیگه درس رو از کتابتون که حالا کامل کامله بخونین .اگه نه برین سراغ قرابت معنایی های اون درس.کتابی که برای قرابت استفاده می کنین اصلا مهم نیست هرچند اکثر بچه ها کتاب انرژی اتمی رو دوست دارن .به هیچ وجه هیچ کدوم از قرابت ها رو حفظ نکین فقط دو یا سه بار قرابت هاشون رو بخونین و جمله هایی که زیاد ازشون قرابت اومده رو مارک کنین چون نشون میده مفهوم مهمی دارن.گاج موضوعی می تونه بهتون کمک کنه که مفاهیم رو درک کنین البته به مرور و بعد از خودن چند درس خودتون استاد میشین و مفهوما رو کشف می کنین.بین مفهومای ظریف تمییز قایل بشین مثلا بین گزیده گویی و خموشی.دقت کنین بعضی بیت ها چندتا مفهوم دارن که ممکنه هربار یکی از اونها مهم باشه.تست های قرابت معنایی درس به درس گاج موضوعی خیلی کم و محدودن پس زمان زیادی نمی بره که بلافاصله اونها رو بزنین و بررسیشون کنین.حتی اگه مفهوم به نظرتون مهم اومد اون رو بنویسین.قرات معنایی اوایل براتون سخت و بدقلقه اما به تدریج می تونین توش خبره بشین.وقتی قرابت ها رو خوندین برین سراغ تست های کتاب های خیلی سبز درس به درس و تست ها رو بزنین .شما هرگز بعدا فرصت درس به درس تست زدن و خوندن ادبیات رو ندارین بنابراین اگر نکته ی جالی به چشمتون خورد حتما یادداشتش کنین.حتما می دونین که ادبیات 73 تا درس بیشتر نداره.توصیه ی من اینه که در طول تابستان هرروز یک درس اون رو بخونین.با این کار به بودجه بندی قلمچی به راحتی می رسین و به علاوه در پایان تابستان مجموعه ای کامل و منحصر به خودتون در مورد لغت و تاریخ ادبیات و مفهوم دارین .از وقتی کار درس به درستون تمام شد تا خود روز کنکور هرچی کتاب ادبیات دارین بریزین دور و بچسبین به گاج موضوعی و هر چندبارر زمان بهتون اجازه داد اون رو حل کنین حتی اگه گزینه هاش رو حفظ شدین.به این ترتیب درصد ادبیات خوبی خواهید داشت.ما ما به خوب راضی نیستیم و باید عالی بزنیم.بنابراین به ادامه ی مطلب هم اهتمام بورزید لطفا.اول این رو بگم که سعی کنین بعد از خوندن درس به درس ادبیات ها کم کم خودتون رو با سیستم ادبیات کنکور وقف بدین بدین صورت که سعی کنین به 25 سوال ادبیات کنکور در مدت 15 دقیقه پاسخ بدین.البته زمان پیشنهادی ادبیات 18 دقیقه اس اما چون معمولا اکثر بچه ها اون رو درس اول قرار میدن زمان تلف شده رو هم باید لحاظ کنین.سوالای قرابت معنایی وقت گیرن پس باید با تکرار و تمرین در خونه به حدی برسین که با یک نگاه سریع به تست به جواب برسین و نخواین دوبار تست هارو بخونین.در خصوص سوالای املا توصیه من اینه که از همین ابتدای سال توجه خاصی به کتاب هفت خوان املا نشون بدین و سعی کنین بار ها اون رو بخونین تا خیالتون از املای کنکور راحت بشه..بریم سراغ زبان فارسی.وقت گیرترین و سخت ترین سوالات ادبیات از نظر عموم صاحب نظران سوالات زبان فارسی خصوصا در مبحث تکواژ و واژه هستن.در درس زبان فارسی هم مثل آرایه از یک سری قواعد و کلک هایی باید استفاده کنین که مثل راه میان بر می مونن و جواب رو زودتر آشکار می کنن.به هر حال خوندن درس به در زبان فارسی با کمک کتاب تست خیلی سبز و درس نامه های گاج سبز هم برای اونایی که میخوان 100 ادبیات خودشون رو تضمین کنن خالی از لطف نیست اما واجب هم نیست.کار دیگه ای که خیلی از رتبه های برتر کنکور یا کسانی که ادبیات رو 100 زدن انجام دادن خوندن کتاب نشر دریافت از آقای هامون سبطی بوده اما حجم زیاد و قیافه ی وحشتناکش باعث می شه بهتون توصیه کنم اگه واقعا عاشق ادبیات و زبان فارسی نیستین سراغ این کتاب نرین.همین موارد فوق تقریبا درصد 80 رو برای یه دانش آموز متوسط و حتی ضعیف تضمین می کنه.البته شاید روش ها وقت گیر به نظر بیان اما در تابستان روزی حتی سه ساعت ادبیات خوندن باور کنین زیاد نیست چون این درس مهم ترین درس عمومیه.از مهر ماه هم که قراره فقط تست های گاج موضوعی رو بارها بزنین

----------


## behzadi

*چگونه در کنکور دینی را 100% بزنیم؟*
دینی کلا درس خوبی است .می شود به راحتی ان را 100% زد.کافی است از ب بسم الله تا ن ولاالضالین آن را بجوید و بخورید.اصولا دینی را باید با روش مخصوص به خودتان بخوانید و ممکن است روش من برای شما جواب ندهد اما من می گویم بیایید امتحانش کنید و بعد آزمون بدهید یا خودتان از خودتان آزمون بگیرید .اگر به نتیجه ی دلخواه رسیدید که فبها المراد.اگر نه روش را عوض کنید.این روش تلفیقی از روش های پیشنهادی مشاوران مختلف است.دینی را میتوانید بگذارید برای آن آخر ها اما اگر قرار است آزمون ازمایشی بدهید یا می دانید با سنگین تر شدن دروس اختصاصی و برنامه های مدرسه و کلاس کنکور هایتان بی خیال دینی می شوید از تابستان شروع کنید و یک روز در میان یک درس بخوانید.باور کنید همین هم خیلی زیاد است.42 درس دینی داریم.با همین سیستم یک بار کل آن ها را در تابستان خوانده اید.کاری که کمتر کسی بین رقبایتان انجام می دهد.کتاب درسی را بگذارید جلویتان همزمان گاج جامع را هم بگذارید جلویتان.اول درس آمده یک مقدمه آورده.که معمولا چیز خاصی ندارد.گاج اما قسمت های مهم آن را علامت زده.آن را در کتابتان مارک کنید.اگر خودتان بخش دیگری را هم مهم می دانید آن را هم با رنگی جداگانه علامت بزنید.اگر می دانید ماژیک های هایلایت چشمتان را بعدا اذیت می کند از مداد رنگی استفاده کنید.گاج اول هر درسی یک هدف آورده آن را با خودکار بالای درس بنویسید تا هربار کتاب را میخوانید آن را ببینید درست است که هرگز از هدف درس سوال طرح نشده و نمی شود اما وقتی می دانید ایه ای در کدام درس بوده و هدف آن درس چه بوده پیام های آن آیه به راحتی قابل تشخیص خواهند بود.برویم سراغ غول دینی .یعنی آیه ها.من سه کتاب را به شما پیشنهاد می کنم.پیام ایات لقمه ی مهر و ماه.آیات و نکات گاج و همان گاج جامع.البته بیشتر پیام های آیات و نکات و گاج جامع یکسان هستند و استفاده از هر دو ضرورتی ندارد.آیه را بخوانید.کلماتی را که به شما کمک می کنند زودتر آن را به یاد بیاورید کلید کنید و با رنگ سومی علامت بزنید.البته مهر و ماه لقمه هم کلید واژه می دهد.بعد از آن حروف ل و ثم و ف را مورد توجه قرار دهید.حتما می دانید که ل بیانگر رابطه ی علت و معلولی است.و ثم و ف نشانه ی تقدم و تاخر زمانی هستند.وقتی از گاج پیام ایه را میخوانید نیازی نیست پیام های تقدم و تاخر زمانی را در کتابتان بنویسید یا پیام های علت و معلولی.اینها بدیهی هستند.مثلا ایه گفته الذی خلق فسوی و الذی قدر فهدی.گاج آمده پیام داده که :خدا اول آفرید بعد منظم کرد بعد اندازه گیری کرد بعد هدایت کرد.یا مثلا تو تست ها می بینین تقدم خلقت بر هدایت یا تاخر هدایت از خلقت.هیچ آدم عاقلی ذهنش رو با حفظ چنین بدیهیاتی پر نمی کنه.کافیه تو آیه ف و ثم باشه تا این تقدما و تاخرا به وجود بیاد و اون چیزی که قبل از اینها هست مقدم بشه بر اون چیزی که بعدشونه.در مورد ل هم همینطوره.اگر معنی علت و معلولی بده اون چیزی که بعد از ل هست علت و فلسفه ی وجود چیزیه که قبل از ل هست اینا رو به عنوان حکم کلی بپذیرین و هیچ پیامی در موردشون حفظ نکنین.هرجا هم که کلمه ی رب اومده یا حرف از تقدیر و هدایته آیه اشاره به توحید ربویت داره دیگه حفظ نکن.هرجا هم که خلق اومده توحید خالقیته.توحید عبادی هم که معلومه هرجا حرف از عبادت و پرستش و اطاعت و یاد خدا باشه شامل این مرتبه از توحیده.تا اینجا نصف پیامای هر ایه پرید.یه سری پیاما هم هستن که گاج آورده ولی در واقع همون ترجمه آیه هستن اینا رو هم به تشخیص خودتون حذف کنین باقی مونده رو بندیسین تو کتاب درسیتون.پیامای مهر و ماه لقمه رو هم بخونین و اگر چیز جدیدی بود بنویسین اما قسمت مهم کتاب مهر و ماه قسمتیه تحت عنوان شواهد.تو قسمت شواهد عین گزینه های کنکور سراسری اومده .اونا رو بخونین اگر ادبیات موردی از اون ها براتون سخت بود بنویسینش تو کتابتون.بریم سراغ متن درس.گاج قسمت هایی تحت عنوان کلید واژه داده اما خودتون هم با رنگ دیگه ای کلید بذارین مشابه کاری که تو قسمت مقدمه کردین و با همون رنگ ها.آیه ها رو بالای قسمتی از متن که بهشون ربط مستقیم داره بنویسین تا هربار اونا رو در ارتباط با هم بخونین.بعد که تمام این کارا رو کردین یه بار دیگه کل اون درس رو بخونین و با رنگ چهارمی دور بخش هایی که به نظرتون خیلی مهم اومده کادر ببندین.حالا برین سراغ تست های گاج.اولا اگه چیزی تو سوالای متنی دیدین که تو خوندنتون بهش توجه نکردین اون رو با رنگ چنجمی تو کتابتون علامت بزنین دوما اگر نکته ی مفهومی ای بود که به نظرتون مهم اومد بنویسینش تو کتابتون.خود تست ها رو باید با سه رنگ بزنین و با مداد.البته توصیم اینه که چیزایی که توضیح میدم که با مداد بنویسین رو رو کاغذ بنویسین و منگنه کنین به کتاب که برای خوندن دفعات بعدتون مشکلی نباشه.البته یه نفر رو دیدم که تست ها رو هربار کپی میزد که راحت توشون بنویسه و یکی هم بود تو قسمت تست ها کاغذ گذاشته بود.دیگه اون به خودتون بر می گرده.چه تست آیه ای باشه و چه متنی شما حتما برای زدن گزینه ی مورد نظرتون توجیهی دارین اون رو بنویسین.البته به صورتی که می گم.تو اکثر سوالات ایه ای آیه کامل داده نشده.در این صورت بیاین و ترجمه ی قسمتی از ایه که باعث شده شما گزینه رو انتخاب کنین برای خودتون با مداد بنویسین یا اگه آیه ها تو گزینه ها هستترجمه ی قسمتی رو که برای حل سوال لازمه بنویسین این کار برای حفظ بهتر و تسلط بیشتر خیلی عالی تر از تصورتون جواب میده.اما رنگ ها.با یک رنگ سوالاتی رو علامت بزنین که موضوع مهمی رو نشون میدن .شما اون تست رو درست زدین اما این درست زدن به این علته که بلافاصله بعد از خوندن درس تست ها رو زدین و می دونین اگر این تست رو هفته بعد می زدین احتمال درست زدنتون کم بود.با یک رنگ سوالاتی رو علامت بزنین که قادر نبودین بهشون جواب بدین یا اونها رو غلط زدین اگه تعداد این دسته از سوالات زیاد باشه نشون میده که شما درس رو درست نخوندین و باید برگردین و از اول بخونینش.با رنگ سوم شما برای خودتون کلید می زنین.تو سوالاتی که صورت سوال چند تا ایه داره یا چندتا پیام داره معمولا لازم نیست همه ی سوال رو بخونین.مثلا پیام ایه اول در دو گزینه درست اومده.یا آیه های دو گزینه با پیام اول صورت سوال جوره.این رو لایت کنین بعد بین همونا سریع انتخاب کنین .این کار به تدریج سرعت و دقتتون رو به طور چشمگیری افزایش میده.از دور اول به بعد فقط کافیه هربار یک دور سریع کتاب رو بخونین و مروری به تست ها بکنین.بعد از این که دو یا سه دور تست های گاج رو زدین می تونین به سراغ خیلی سبز برین.خلاصه نویسی های خیلی سبز خیلی خوبن و لازم نیست خودتون بنویسین.می تونین مواردی که به نظرتون لازمه رو به درس نامه ی خیلی سبز اضافه ک.تست های خیلی سبز رو زمان دار بزنین .میتونین به جای خرید خیلی سبز برای خودتون وقت بگیرین و کنکور بزنین .

----------


## behzadi

*چگونه در کنکور زبان انگلیسی را 100%بزنیم؟*
نویسنده: راز تنها - چهارشنبه ۳ تیر ،۱۳٩٤
هو الغفور
می رسیم به اخرین درس دفترچه ی عمومی یعنی زبان انگلیسی.درسی بسیار ساده از نظر عموم داوطلبان به استثنا قسمت ریدینگ ها.برای لغات زبان ساده ترین و بهترین راه استفاده از کتاب تیک 8 انتشارات گاج هست.اما در بحث قواعد.خوبه که هرروز زمان کوتاهی رو به بحث قواعد زبان انگلیسی اختصاص بدیم.بهترین کتاب که درس نامه های کوتاه و کاربردی داره کتاب گاج هست البته کتاب آقای شهاب اناری هم کتابی بسیار قوی هست اما این کتاب حجم درسنامه هاش زیادی زیاده.با اینحال اگه شما هم در درس زبان زیادی ضعیف هستین انتخاب خوبیه.قواعد رو از روی گاج بخونین و تست بزنین.البته تست های لغت گاج رو هم باید بعد از تموم کردن هر درسی از تیک8 بزنین.به طور کلی روزی نیم ساعت قواعد بخونین و روزی نیم ساعت ریدینگ.این روزی یک ساعت می تونه از اول مهر باشه.میتونه از الان و طبق برنامه ی آزمونای آزمایشی باشه و می تونه کلا بعد از عید باشه.اما تیک 8 رو خواهشا از تابستان شروع کنین.تا برسین هم انگلیسی به فارسی و هم برعکسش رو بخونین و اگر احیانا کلمه ای بود که خونه های تیک 8 اون رو پر کردین و هنوز ازش مظمین نبودین حتما اون رو یادداشت کنین.تو بحث ریدینگ هم به پیشنهاد من اول با در اعماق متن از انتشارات مهر و ماه شروع کنین بعد برین سراغ گاج آبی.شما با همین روزی نیم ساعت هر دوی این کتاب ها رو تا کنکور دوبار می زنین ححتی اگه از مهر شروع کنین .پس اصلا نگران نباشین.فقط این که کلمه هایی که بلد نیستین رو بنویسین تو یه دفتری. و در مورد کلوز تست ها به حرف اضافه ی فعل ها دقت کنین.در مورد زبان واقعا درس به درس خوندن اون نیازی نیست هرچند که باید یه بار متن ریدینگ های پیش رو خونده باشین.البته همون یه بار کافیه و فقط بخونینشون کار خاصی نیاز نیست.اصلی ترین عاملی که بچه ها زبانشون رو اونقدرا بالا نمی زنن اینه که تنظیم وقتشون بده و نمی رسن ریدینگ ها رو بخونن وگرنه درسی بسیار ساده هست و 100 زدنش آب خوردنه.فقط همین کارای ساده ای که بالا گفتم بکنین.البته تست های کتاب خیلی سبز و تست های کتاب قلمچی هم خوب هستن اگر بخواین خیلی خیلی مطمین بشین که پیشنهادم زدنشون طبق برنامه ی آزمون و یادداشت کردن نکات مهم و جدیده.
ایام به کام :Y (518):

----------


## behzadi

*چگونه زیست را در کنکور 100%بزنیم؟*
نویسنده: راز تنها - جمعه ٥ تیر ،۱۳٩٤
هوالغفور
زیست مهم ترین درس اختصاصی بچه های رشته ی علوم تجربی است با اینحال میانگین درصد ها نشان می دهد اکثر بچه ها موفق به کسب درصد قابل قبولی در این درس نمی شوند.شاید علت عدم هماهنگی منابع تست موجود در  بازار با سبک جدید سوالات یا عدم هماهنگی نحوه ی درس خواندن بچه ها با سوالات جدید باشد.زیست خواندن شاید وقت گیر ترین فرآیند را برای یک دانش آموز تجربی نیاز داشته باشد چرا که این درس ضریب 12 دارد و به تنهایی بخش مهمی از کنکور را در بر می گیرد.این که زیست را صد بزنیم البته تنها محصول خوب فهمیدن و خوب خواندن کتاب نیست و باید به تدریج با ذهن طراح آشنا باشیم و منظور او را درک کنیم و در هر سوال دقیقا به چیزی توجه کنیم که مد نظر اوست چرا که زیست انبوهی از نکات است و توجه به نکات اشتباهی شما را به گزینه ی اشتباه خواهد رساند.اما این که چگونه زیست بخوانیم:مثل تمام درس ها برای زیست هم باید به دنبال روش منحصر به فد خودتان باشید با این حال روش پیشنهادی من با این که بسیار وقت گیر است بسیار جامع است و شامل هر آنچه که تا به امروز در عملکرد موفق دانش آموزان دیده ام می شود.از نظر من به طور متوسط برای خواندن بار اول هر فصل به سه روز زمان نیاز دارید که هر روز چیزی حدود 5 یا 6 ساعت وقت بگذارید.البته این موضوع برای فصول ساده تر کتاب صدق نمی کند.اما متوسط خوب و پاسخگویی است حتی برای یک پشت کنکوری که چیزی از کتاب ها به یاد ندارد.برای شروع خواندن زیست متن کتاب را بخوانید .اگر تا به حال فصل را نخوانده اید لطفا بار اول نه دنبال نکته باشید و نه زیاد کند بخوانید.چیزی را دور اول حفظ نکنید.دوستانی داشتم که در همین مرحله کتاب را حفظ می کردند و ده باری کل مطالب را می خواندند اما تجربه به من نشان داده این کار جواب لازم را نمی دهد.سه یا چهار بار فصل را بخوانید اما نیازی به حفظ کردن نیست .فقط قرار است تصویر ذهنی خوبی از فصل پیدا کنید.آنهایی که تازه امتحان نهایی داده اند شاید نیازی نداشته باشند برای زیست سوم اینکار را انجام دهند.بعد از آن یک مداد در دست بگیرید .این بار کتاب را دقیق تر بخوانید به این ترتیب که زیر قید ها با مدادتان خط بکشید . اگر جایی کتاب کلمه ای را مفرد آورده یا جمع آورده که می دانید با تغییر حالت آن جمله غلط می شود هم بسیار دقت کنید.مثلا اسپرم انسان یک تاژکی است اگر در گذاره ای بیاید تاژک های اسپرم آن گذاره غلط است.هرچند که این موضوع به طور خاص در تست های تالیفی مورد توجه است و تا کنکون سوالی با این ظرافت در کنکور نیامد.مظالب را شماره گذاری کنید.اگر می توانید نموداری کلی از فصل تهیه کنید.به این صورت که اصل چهار زیست دوم در جدول یا نموداری تمام اعضای دستگاه گوارش انسان و تمام وظیفه های هر عضو را بنویسید اگر اشتراکی می بینید به آن ها بسیار دقت کنید.برای جانوران هم نمودار بکشیدبعد خودتان آنها را با هم مقایسه کنید.البته کتاب های مختلفی هستند که نمودار کشیده اند اما خودتان بکشید خیلی بهتر است.بعد از آن همان روز بیایید تست های کتاب خیلی سبز را تماما پاسخ بدهید و پاسخ نامه ی آن را بخوانید.تست های خیلی سبز تفاوت زیادی با کنکور ها اخیر دارند البته به جز کتاب تازه چاپشان برای زیست سوم.اما همین سوالات توجه شما را معظوف به قسمت های مهم تر کتاب می کند و مفهوم ها را جا می اندازد.کتاب خیلی سبز به جز خیلی سبز سوم که چاپ جدید است ارزش چند بار زدن را ندارد بنابراین اگر نکته یا سوالی را یافتید که آن را بلد نبودید حتما در حاشیه ی کتابتان بنویسید. می توانید از تصویر نامه ی زیست مهر و ماه کمک بگیرید و نکات تصاویر را بخوانید البته باز نیازی به حفظشان نیست اما اگر چیزی برایتان جالب و عجیب بود مجازد بعد از اطمینان از درستی آن،آن را در کتابتان وارد کنید.به جز خیلی سبز کتاب تانک انتشارات تخته سیاه و یا کتاب های 8000زیست انتشارات گاج هم همان نتیجه را دارند اما به اتفاق آرا تست های سبز ارزش بیشتری دارند.پزیده ای از تست های این کتاب ها را البته در همین وبلاگ خواهید دید در آینده.روز دومی که به آن فصل خاص اختصاص دارد تست های گاج میکرو را بزنید و اگر می توانید تست های انرژی اتم را.نکات و تست های انرژی اتمی دید خوبی به شما می دهند اما قابل اعتماد نیستند چون این کتاب از پر غلط ترین کتب حال حاضر بازار است با اینحال سبکش مشابه کنکور های اخیر است .تست هایش را اگر زدید قبل از وارد کردن هر نکته ای به کتابتان از معلمتان در مورد درستی ان بپرسید.در روز سوم چند رنگ هایلایت یا مداد رنگی دستتان بگیرید.لطفا فقط زیر مطالب خظ بکشید نه روی آنها.قید های خیلی مهم را با یک رنگ.نکات خیلی مهمی که خودتان یافته اید را با رنگی دیگر و قسمت های سوال خیز کتاب را با رنگ دیگری مشخص کنید.حالا دوبار دیگر کتاب را بخوانید.یک بار با جزییات وسعی کنید خودتان نکته پیدا کنید نکاتی که  خودتان پیدا می کنید را توی کتاب ننویسید آنها را اول چک کنید بعد بنویسید .بعد از این که این دور را خواندید سعی کنید تست طرح کنید.هرچه بیشتر بهتر.خودتان را جای طراح بگذارید و گزینه طرح کنید حتی اگر نمی توانید یا وقت ندارید تست کامل طرح کنید دنبال طرح گزینه باشید.استثناهای کتاب را بنویسید.نه تنها هرجا کتاب گفته به جز به معنی وجود استثنا است بلکه استثناهای مفهومی بسیاری هم وجود دارد.همه را بنویسید.بعد یک دور هم سریع کتاب را تورق کنید.از آن پس آن فصل را هر  روز یا یک روز در میان تورق کنید تا حافظه ی تصویری شما حسابی آن فصل را به خاطر بیاورد .این طوری لازم نیست مثلا نکات شکل را حفظ باشید.مثل این است که شما تقلب ببرید سر جلسه کنکور شما شکل ها را با خودتان دارید و می توانید نکات مورد سوال تست ها را با شکل ها تطبیق دهید و خلاصه کنکور برایتان open bookمی شود.از وقتی کتاب ها را تمام کردید به فراخور زمانتان هر روز تعدادی تست کنکور را گزینه به گزینه تحلیل کنید.به دنبال چرایی غلط یا درست بودن گزینه ها طبق متن خود کتاب باشید.تست زمان دار را هم نباید فراموش کنید اما از تست های خود کنکور استفاده کنید و در بازه هاییی منظم . کلاس زیست رفتن اساسا کاری بسیار به درد نخور و بیهوده است.
موفق باشید.

----------


## behzadi

بقیه اش رو ان شالله هفته بعد میذارم.

----------

